# GPS trackers



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this thread but here goes....

I'm asking the question for a friend. 

Where would a person look in or on their car fo a GPS tracker?


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this thread but here goes....
> 
> I'm asking the question for a friend.
> 
> Where would a person look in or on their car fo a GPS tracker?


Brickhouse security


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

Where the spare tire is kept in trunk


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

Depends on the make and model of the tracker.

For powerful, professional trackers - look under the engine compartment. They are powered by the car battery. Take the car to a dealer or garage. Get them to put it up on jacks and look for anything that does not belong. These things require professional installation and usually take 30-45 min. of unrestricted access to the car. (my brother is a PI). These things give real time readouts and have a memory that the user can track each route driven and how long they stay at a particular location. Sensitivity is within a few yards.

For the DIY trackers - almost any location. But their reliability is questionable.

Rule of thumb. If a mobile phone can get a signal at a location (under a seat) - a GPS will work there.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Under the car seats, under the dash, side wall where engine is, underneath the car.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

The diagnostic port near the fuse box, any charging outlets, buried in the glove box or center console, underneath seats, near the spare tire or jack, the wheel wells, under the hood, in the trunk, etc.

In short, everywhere.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ugh.. as I figured... search everything


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

If it is a passive tracker -ie no real time transmission back to the tracking system- it is near impossible to detect a well hidden tracker without taking the car apart. Such trackers simply record GPS and store in memory. 

If its a real time tracker you can use a radio signal detector to ferret it out. 

Maybe a GPS jammer is called for


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> I'm asking the question for a friend.


Just out of curiosity, why does your friend need this information?


----------

